# gopro vid quality sux help...



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not photog, so I'll bow out. But, you may want to post exactly what "sucks" about the video. Those who are more qualified to comment will probably need some more specific details than it sucks.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Try to look at it on a big screen, not sure about tablets but when I look at the pics from my 3+ black on my phone with go pro app they look pretty carappy but on my laptop directly from memory card they look good. So it maybe just the app if not then maybe theres something wrong with your camera and then if you contact Gopro they will exchange it for a new one, it happened to me with my first camera and within a week after getting RMA I got a new one. Good luck.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm on the hotel computer reading directly from the GoPro and they do look a lot better. 

I'll keep checking. I'd post some but without editing them very dull and bad to watch ahahhaa. Monopole going off jumps don't look so good. hahahahaaa


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Were you filming on a bright bluebird day in the blazing sun? Cause if you weren't any video is going to be a let down.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

That too, it always look better on a nice sunny day but shouldn't be super bad on a cloudy one either. Most of my shots ware on cloudy days and it didn't come out too bad and you can alway do some post processing after too fix it a bit.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Did you transfer them via the wifi app? It only does a shitty low res version. I haven't been able to change that in the app. Instead I use the ipad SD card reader.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Were you filming on a bright bluebird day in the blazing sun? Cause if you weren't any video is going to be a let down.


This was for sure true with the older ones. The latest 3+ seems much better in the clouds.


----------



## superduperfritz (Aug 25, 2012)

Try color correcting it, you can do it on the gopro cineform on the computer. Just do the auto color correction it should look better. I use after effects/premiere pro and when I color correct, it comes out really nicely.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If it is choppy try a higher class card too. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

All good tips 

Yes it was cloudy today will be sunny so we'll see how that works
I have a class10 32g card per memeber recommendations
I did transfer some by gopro app and others via usb cable. I did so many not sure which were which. I will try direct transfer when getting ready for final upload/edits

Hoping to have something to share with the group nothing fancy


----------



## mrtoddyrs (Jan 27, 2014)

Try 720p at 120fps. There are a bunch of other settings you should check, too. A pro editor put together a list here: GoPro Video Tips for Skiers and Snowboarders - VideoTov Blog


----------

